# Asians with VW



## tmacli (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello. Just wondering if there are any other Asians that drive VW. I drive a MKV 2.0T GTI. Oh...I'm Chinese.


----------



## supremesb122389 (Nov 15, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

tmacli said:


> Hello. Just wondering if there are any other Asians that drive VW. I drive a MKV 2.0T GTI. Oh...I'm Chinese.


Um.....OK. 
I'm a white guy whose family is of German heritage in a Passat. :laugh:


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

Mexican in a GTi/Passat


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

i love this forum opcorn:


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

tmacli said:


> Hello. Just wondering if there are any other Asians that drive VW. I drive a MKV 2.0T GTI. Oh...I'm Chinese.


I think you're the only one. Not sure how you slipped through the cracks, but we'll get our people on it and solve this problem.

Thanks for bringing it to our attention!

Sincerely,
White people










Yes, i'm kidding. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## tmacli (Jul 20, 2010)

Yea, it's peculiar isn't it?


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Lol it always amazes me there is one unique person lol hint hint


----------



## die65cast (Apr 3, 2007)

iamsuperdan said:


> I think you're the only one. Not sure how you slipped through the cracks, but we'll get our people on it and solve this problem.
> 
> Thanks for bringing it to our attention!
> 
> ...


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

well technically the MKV looks like a corolla so i guess youre pretty much within your asian limits. yes, more opcorn:


----------



## VR6Animal (Sep 25, 2010)

what does it matter...it's a sporty car, so enjoy it and the rest will follow..


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

VR6Animal said:


> what does it matter...it's a sporty car, so enjoy it and the rest will follow..


they won't follow as long is there are movies like fast and the furious...


----------



## tmacli (Jul 20, 2010)

Japanese cars are nice, too. I think it's deviating. =_=


----------



## 8V_Mk2 (Nov 21, 2010)

i'm part korean and i drive a 88 mk2 golf


----------



## teez (Oct 26, 2010)

i'm an indian from South Africa and drive a 96 Mk3 GS


----------



## anonymousracer (Sep 7, 2009)

hmong here.... "get off my lawn" Gran Torino quote.  

all the hmong guys I know around here tend to drive civics and integras... I don't hang out with them much anyway, probably considered a twinkie, so why follow the crowd? 

I don't discriminate when it comes to cars... would love to have a big block V8 to tear up the dragstrip, a low slung japanese coupe to have fun in the twisties, and a sleek euro sedan for daily driving/nights out on the town.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

*Lmfao!!*



iamsuperdan said:


> I think you're the only one. Not sure how you slipped through the cracks, but we'll get our people on it and solve this problem.
> 
> Thanks for bringing it to our attention!
> 
> ...


Thats hilarious:thumbup:


----------



## JamesE (Aug 1, 2010)

Yea, Im half korean, half irish, and i drive a mk4 wolfsburg jetta


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

roll em up!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Yes, I'm asian.

I prefer to use:

ABCD

American Born (of) Chinese Descent


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

My boss is from China and drives a MKV Jetta..


----------



## mikemosquito (Apr 20, 2010)

Adopted Colombian in a Silverstone Grey pig lol


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

I'm white, but get mistaken for Asian! I drive a cabby:facepalm:


----------



## Big-Mac (Dec 10, 2010)

This is classic............ 

Very much white English / Irish maybe a little bit of spanish (My great gran was a little naughty) 

I drive a Golf MKIV - V6 4motion


----------



## KrautBrenner (Jul 24, 2006)

iamsuperdan said:


> I think you're the only one. Not sure how you slipped through the cracks, but we'll get our people on it and solve this problem.
> 
> Thanks for bringing it to our attention!
> 
> ...


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

German Ginger, Drive a MKIV...put some sunglasses on if you wanna blend in lol.


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

BsickPassat said:


> Yes, I'm asian.
> 
> I prefer to use:
> 
> ...


 Same here... except I'm a half-breed.

I drive a cc.


----------



## tmacli (Jul 20, 2010)

Haha, I have a GTI cap. Do transition lenses count? Spending more on the car than sunglasses lawls.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm Polish and I drive a b5.5 Passat  Hi!!!


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

i'm asian. I'm dedicated to VWs. I'm on my third one. mkiv R32.:wave:


----------



## NgOrr (Dec 3, 2010)

*SS OO BB*
Thank You




iamsuperdan said:


> I think you're the only one. Not sure how you slipped through the cracks, but we'll get our people on it and solve this problem.
> 
> Thanks for bringing it to our attention!
> 
> ...


----------



## NgOrr (Dec 3, 2010)

*white people? 
no, you are mixed*

Merry Christmas! Forget about melt b/c u r not as white as snowman, my "Deer Mixed" 





iamsuperdan said:


> I think you're the only one. Not sure how you slipped through the cracks, but we'll get our people on it and solve this problem.
> 
> Thanks for bringing it to our attention!
> 
> ...


----------



## matty_1425 (Aug 10, 2004)

Canadian with an Italian and British background, but iam pretty decent with a set or chop sticks


----------



## NgOrr (Dec 3, 2010)

*thumb up*:grinsanta:




matty_1425 said:


> Canadian with an Italian and British background, but iam pretty decent with a set or chop sticks


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

tmacli said:


> Hello. Just wondering if there are any other Asians that drive VW. I drive a MKV 2.0T GTI. Oh...I'm Chinese.


 My wife is Jewish and drives a VW 


Yes she forgave Hitler


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I'm _c*o*ck_-asian.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Portuguese, born in the Azores Islands (Flores Island) Have had 5 VW's, currently have 3.


----------



## ni4ni (Feb 26, 2001)

Count me in (Cambodian, Chinese, & Indian) I don't think anybody is pure. GTI & R32.


----------



## Ratboymk3 (Dec 26, 2008)

Slainte, I'm Irish, an drive a mk2 Jetta coupe, mk2 Jetta moredoor,mk4 pd an a 20v turbo mk4, not at the same time obviously


----------



## machine_war (Oct 8, 2007)

Im Puerto rican/Honduran
I drive a flash red corrado :wave:


----------



## Autoscott (Jan 3, 2011)

Since we're all doing it...I'm 100% Scottish but my family lived in Germany. Also my Brother was born in Frankfurt and now lives in Rammstein. So you could say we have German cars in our blood.


----------



## KaiSTrikes_MKVI (Jan 2, 2011)

*I am AzN*

I am chinese and own a TDI ..
Other relatives all own Toyotas/Hondas ...
w/the exception of one Porsche Cayenne


----------



## pbonaccorsi (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm Filipino and Italian...but I look way more Italian.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

trbochrg said:


> Portuguese, born in the Azores Islands (Flores Island) Have had 5 VW's, currently have 3.


I have a friend born, there. When he saw my new TDI, he actually got zealous and is seriously thinking of getting one. He'll keep his Porsche, but get rid of his Nissan.



BeatBox_kid said:


> I'm white, but get mistaken for Asian! :facepalm:


Maybe you should have a long talk with your mother?  

At any rate - nothing too exciting, here. All my four grandparents were born within a few hours' drive from Wolfsburg. I was _almost_ born while my father drove my mother home from the movies (he was showing the movie, so he felt the need to stay to the last minute, titles, curtain, lights, and the whole shebang).

Of course, just to state the obvious, there is not much that separates us, genetically. We are all really, really close world brothers and sisters, genetically speaking. Just a sprinkle more _heidelbergensis_ here or there - not that it hurts. I think that's where I got my broad shoulders and muscles from (which my wife says are "undeserved," given that I don't really exercise).  :beer:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

LMAO at this thread. :laugh:


----------



## helee4 (Jul 31, 2001)

I am from Hong Kong and I have been driving my 98 Jetta K2 for more than 10 years. I like the uniqueness (and somehow proud) of not driving around a souped up Japanese cars like other asian kids. It is a sense of pride of owning an earlier generation of VW, keeping it clean and running (wish I can say it is running like new with no heat after bypassing heater core in NE here)... But probably only vw owners will understand the fun of owning one.


----------



## Josh.Spenjet04 (Oct 7, 2010)

My gf is asian, she drives an 07' Jetta


----------

